# Some help please



## copyw9 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello,

I am a marketing student in Portugal and I am currently working in a project to export a portuguese product do Australia.

To accomplish this task, I need to have at least 30 answer to this questionary: tiny.cc/iadehofstede

I swear it will only take 2 minutes. If you would be so kind as to help with this task, I would be very grateful.

Thank you!


----------

